# setup could not find update.inf



## ali_t1360 (Sep 6, 2012)

hi
when i want to install 3d-max and when i run WIC x64 i receave this message : "setup could not find the update.inf file needed to update your system"
my OS is win 7 64x
i install .netframework 4.0 but the problem is already exist :banghead:
please help me 
tnx


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/set-up-could-not-find-the-update-inf-file-511533.html


----------

